
Founder Institute: How To Launch In 10 Steps With Less Than $2,000 - transburgh
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/29/founder-institute-how-to-launch-in-10-steps-with-less-than-2000/
======
vaksel
#3: you don't need $750 for a logo/business cards/letter head...adding those
is a piece of cake for designers, you can just request that with your original
brief

#8: why do you need to pay to run a survey?

#9: $100 for some sticky notes?

\+ he seems to have missed the cost of incorporating

~~~
DirtyAndy
You mention incorporating and in the TC comments someone mentions legal fees.
I watched the video and I thought he was leaning far more towards a minimum
viable product than a fully functional site - he doesn't really talk about
actually having a proper product much - more of getting to a point where you
know if you have a goer or not.

I don't know about in the US but in a lot of places you certainly do not have
to incorporate to launch a product, or even to make money from it. I'm pretty
sure technically in the United Kingdom and New Zealand (markets I have started
businesses in) you can make as much money as you like without ever becoming a
business. I'm sure the tax department would find it interesting if you
declared 50 million revenue on your personal tax form, but no reason why you
can't do it.

~~~
markstansbury
You do not need to incorporate anywhere in the US. By default you are a sole
practitioner or a partnership. But not incorporating is stupid.

------
Sam_Odio
Decent list, though I'm surprised actually building the product isn't on
there:

11\. Buy a slice, learn Pythyon/Django, and build a MVP. Cost: $20/month and a
bunch of all-nighters.

~~~
alabut
I like #11 but I'd fork it - python/django for a content-centric site or
ruby/rails/heroku for a task-centric app - and throw in some jquery for either
type. That'll pretty much cover 90% of web app ideas.

------
bjonathan
Am I the only one who think that it's not really "how to launch" but it's more
"how to be ready to pitch your idea"?

(but the points are interesting)

------
csmeder
What about the cost of incorporation and getting a Merchant Account?

------
alain94040
If you want to meet Adeo Ressi and you live in Europe, check out
<http://founderconferenceparis.eventbrite.com>. That's September 14, and I
expect him to cover similar topics to what the TechCrunch article covers.

